# MKIV Jetta Brake Upgrades



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

I've done a bit of searching, but there aren't many answers for this. It seems a lot of people just do Boxster calipers with 312mm rotors up front. 
I haven't really seen many people with upgraded rears either... 
I know you don't want them to be the same size, brake bias and all that good stuff, but it looks very odd when someone has a 312mm rotor up front and a 232mm or smaller out back... 

I haven't really looked at much about the brakes, let alone the intricate workings of them, but I was pondering the possibility of switching the fronts to the back when I do upgrade the fronts... 
I know the sit on opposite sides of the rotor front to back, but would that really effect much? 

I assume this might be a stupid question, but if you didn't have any intention of trying to help me you wouldn't have read this far. So please save the flaming for the MKIV forum. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rice Rice Baby (Sep 30, 2008)

ECS sells the 11" rear upgrade brake kit under $300. Uses oem parts. Kit comes with rotor and brackets.


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

Rice Rice Baby said:


> ECS sells the 11" rear upgrade brake kit under $300. Uses oem parts. Kit comes with rotor and brackets.


I didn't see it 
I'll look a little bit harder next time. 
Thanks a lot man. Now to save to get some used Boxster calipers lol


----------

